# Snapper in lake Mac



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

been hitting a new spot in lake macquarie that was productive for bigger bream (up to 44cm) and have been sitting in very cold water at the end of the days light, its getting f n cold!!! but i have been rewarded with this new spot!

from the four days last week that i have fished this spot i have caught:
over 30 bream in one session all over 30cm all released bar 1 the 44cm fish i cooked up on plastics and cubes of slimies
the following day i caught a jewie first from the yak at just under 8kg using big plastics
then fished same area the next two days for bream and a snapper at 54cm biggest from the lake for me by about a foot.

my son was proud and wanted a picture on the forum so here it is J W










lost a nice flatty yakside around the 80cm mark big fat head on it!!!

i have also been dusted by a few others that remain unknown?

micko


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Beauty there......Micko...There are some great spots in that lake....I have a few good spots there too, mind you never a snapper anything like that just flatties, bream, jewies and a mate has told me a good kingy spot, looking forward to getting up there again....As a rough area did it happen to be within 1-2km from Wangi way???? Again nice work for that lake you certainly get amongst them....

cheers,

Luke


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Mick. Sounds like youre getting amongst em.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

paulo said:


> Nice one Mick. Sounds like youre getting amongst em.


Haha...Thats what I said........


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great fishing & report, and photo Mick, JW looks very proud of the fish. We will have to take the kind for a fishing trip soon. You will have to teach me some SP techniques, else I my loose my pride.

Warning: MrFault is going to harass, pester you for coordinates and drool all over your shop.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Great fishing Micko, Whereabouts in the lake did you catch them?
Probably tell me the opposite end of the lake.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Great work Mick, Lake MAC , going to start fishing for snaps up your way more


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Mate, you can catch those big snapper anywhere!

Great effort and sounds like you've found an awesome spot X!

That 44cm bream would be right up there in the HOF I reckon.

Good going

Marty


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

spot x is just the southern side of boulton point, there is one yacht with no mast, and then you keen work it out fom there ;-)

i know the spot at wangi one of my customers has cught and released over 100 jewies from the sunken boats on the northern side, i got one slightly smaller there in my boat a while ago - there are always boats there and therefore it is normally shut down, i will try there shortly as the cold keeps most away!!!


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

spot x is just the southern side of boulton point, there is one yacht with no mast, and then you keen work it out fom there ;-)

i know the spot at wangi one of my customers has cught and released over 100 jewies from the sunken boats on the northern side, i got one slightly smaller there in my boat a while ago - there are always boats there and therefore it is normally shut down, i will try there shortly as the cold keeps most away!!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

FishWhisperer said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Mick. Sounds like youre getting amongst em.
> ...


  Should have read all the posts first I guess


----------

